# Seoul Auto Salon 2011



## JustE30 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, just went to the Seoul Auto Salon this Saturday and just wanted to share the pictures I took. Overall it was pretty good. Lots of nice cars and models! Now onto the pics!

1.

Seoul Auto Salon-170 by joey_porma, on Flickr

2.

Seoul Auto Salon-146 by joey_porma, on Flickr

3.

Seoul Auto Salon-127 by joey_porma, on Flickr

4.

Seoul Auto Salon-80 by joey_porma, on Flickr

5.

Seoul Auto Salon-57 by joey_porma, on Flickr

6.

Seoul Auto Salon-53 by joey_porma, on Flickr

7.

Seoul Auto Salon-52 by joey_porma, on Flickr

8.

Seoul Auto Salon-40 by joey_porma, on Flickr

9.

Seoul Auto Salon-37 by joey_porma, on Flickr

10. 

Seoul Auto Salon-18 by joey_porma, on Flickr

11.

Seoul Auto Salon-17 by joey_porma, on Flickr

12.

Seoul Auto Salon-10 by joey_porma, on Flickr

13.

Seoul Auto Salon-8 by joey_porma, on Flickr

More here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627156232070/

Thanks for looking!


----------



## MontereyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the look of #10 in CF; I might like the polished look of #12 on a different make/model - perhaps something with a design inspired by a Cobra or Jag E-Type both of which look amazing in polished aluminum. That polished look might work on a bare bones track ready Miata or a Factory Five/Superformance Cobra.

Was there a Proto Spirra displayed at the Seoul Auto Show?


----------



## JustE30 (Jun 25, 2011)

MontereyDave said:


> I like the look of #10 in CF; I might like the polished look of #12 on a different make/model - perhaps something with a design inspired by a Cobra or Jag E-Type both of which look amazing in polished aluminum. That polished look might work on a bare bones track ready Miata or a Factory Five/Superformance Cobra.
> 
> Was there a Proto Spirra displayed at the Seoul Auto Show?


The attention to detail on the CF wrapped M3 is amazing.

As for the Proto Spirra, I didn't see any. It was mostly Hyundai and Kia.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Great pictures bro, love #4!


----------

